# CRUSTACEANS - Giant Crabs take Manhattan



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

What more do you need to know 

"It begins slowly, with a dead whale on a Boston shoreline -- not in itself an
unusual occurrence. But the things that clawed their way out of the blubber were
very unusual indeed. The Crabs are back, bigger and meaner and ever. Soon they
are swarming around Manhattan, hunted and harried by a SWAT team tasked with
ridding the city of the menace... before the menace gets big enough to rid
itself of the city. "

"There are no boring parts of this book" - Linda, Amazon reviewer

--oOo--

Smashwords: http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/14452

Amazon.com: http://www.amazon.com/Crustaceans-ebook/dp/B003LBSJGM


----------



## Nancy C. Johnson Author (Apr 28, 2010)

Hi, WilliMiekle

Sounds really exciting to me!

I could see this as a movie in my mind. It's an intriguing premise, a dead whale, crabs feasting on the flesh and growing, big, and black. And New York under siege...

Welcome to Kindleboards, and hope you enjoy it here! Keep posting and letting everyone get to know you and your new book. The people here are friendly, and you'll find lots of opportunities to promote your book.

Best of luck with it. I'll definitely have to check out your sample.

Nancy


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi Willie! Welcome aboard!


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there,

Welcome to the community. I tagged your book for you. It looks like a great read.

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Why does everyone pick on NYC?


----------



## Nancy C. Johnson Author (Apr 28, 2010)

Ah, the people in New York City are tough.

Next thing you know those crabs will be crab bisque!  

Nancy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi Willie,

Welcome to KindleBoards and congratulations on your book!

We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Be sure to read the fine print below. Don't forget to bookmark this thread so you can update it. Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, most of our authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles!

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to PM us if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators

_The fine print:
Please add to your existing book thread when you have news about your book rather than start a new one, it helps the members who are trying to follow you. You may have a separate thread for each of your books. We recommend you bookmark your post so that you can find it in the future.  You may respond to all posts, but if there have been no member posts, we ask that you wait a week before "bumping" the thread by posting back-to-back posts of your own. And we ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead. All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum. From time to time our site rules may change; be sure to check Forum Decorum (http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html) for the current guidelines and rules. _


----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

Thanks folks... I actually have 6 books on Kindle with more coming soon. I don't think they'll fit in the avatar 

Willie


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, some folks have avatars that rotate; others manually rotate them.  Or have an author pic or something, up to you!

Betsy


----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

Thought you might all be interested in the origins of the book

Big beasties fascinate me. 

Some of that fascination stems from early film viewing. I remember being taken to the cinema to see The Blob. I couldn't have been more than seven or eight, and it scared the crap out of me. The original incarnation of Kong has been with me since around the same time. Similarly, I remember the BBC showing re-runs of classic creature features late on Friday nights, and THEM! in particular left a mark on my psyche. I've also got a Biological Sciences degree, and even while watching said movies, I'm usually trying to figure out how the creature would actually work in nature -- what would it eat? How would it procreate? What effect would it have on the environment around it?

On top of that, I have an interest in cryptozoology, of creatures that live just out of sight of humankind, and of the myriad possibilities that nature, and man's dabbling with it, can throw up.

All those things were going round in my head when I first sat down to write the novella Crustaceans.

As I started I only knew one or two things -- that there would be whales involved somewhere, and that the Crabs would be in the tunnels and sewers under the city. After some fascinating research into the history of excavations and tunneling I made a start.

I worked out a full ecological profile and lifecycle for my "beasts" but most of that went by the board as the plot took over. It went quickly, and I found myself enjoying it immensely. It runs in my head like a movie, and I'd love to see it on the big screen one day, or as a comic book. 

That's how I think of it -- big, brash and bloody.


----------



## jonfmerz (Mar 30, 2009)

Oh sure, set this thing in my hometown, why doncha, Willie?  lol...good to hear this is out!  Best of luck with it!


----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

jonfmerz said:


> Oh sure, set this thing in my hometown, why doncha, Willie? lol...good to hear this is out! Best of luck with it!


I thought about London first, but we're trying to sell the film rights, so Manhattan was compulsory


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

williemeikle said:


> I thought about London first, but we're trying to sell the film rights, so Manhattan was compulsory


Boston, you should have used BOSTON!


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

jonfmerz said:


> Oh sure, set this thing in my hometown, why doncha, Willie? lol...good to hear this is out! Best of luck with it!


I thought you were in Boston, Jon...


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

williemeikle said:


> I thought about London first, but we're trying to sell the film rights, so Manhattan was compulsory


Amsterdam... It would be fun to shoot a movie there.


----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

scarlet said:


> Amsterdam... It would be fun to shoot a movie there.


Well if we're choosing favorite cities for filming... I'll go with Edinburgh


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

williemeikle said:


> Well if we're choosing favorite cities for filming... I'll go with Edinburgh


Well, yeah, but how would the crusteceans get ashore? Up the firth? I'm trying to give you cities with lots of waterways


----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

scarlet said:


> Well, yeah, but how would the crusteceans get ashore? Up the firth? I'm trying to give you cities with lots of waterways


The Firth is wide down at Portebello and Leith... and there's lots of old sewers leading from there up to the old town. I could do it!  And I could have them scrambling around the Forth Rail Bridge as well...


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

williemeikle said:


> The Firth is wide down at Portebello and Leith... and there's lots of old sewers leading from there up to the old town. I could do it!  And I could have them scrambling around the Forth Rail Bridge as well...


Crusteceans on the Royal Mile works for me.


----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

scarlet said:


> Crusteceans on the Royal Mile works for me.


I've got a children's book coming soon with giant Ants overrunning Edinburgh


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

williemeikle said:


> I've got a children's book coming soon with giant Ants overrunning Edinburgh


My friend, you need help.


----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

scarlet said:


> My friend, you need help.


Tell me something I don't know


----------



## Nancy C. Johnson Author (Apr 28, 2010)

By the way, Willie, you mentioned the movie, The Blob, early on. It was the first scary movie I every saw, and my sister was so frightened we had to leave the theater. I wasn't protesting...To this day, it still scares me.

Like I said before, Crustaceans looks pretty exciting!

Nancy


----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

Nancy C. Johnson said:


> By the way, Willie, you mentioned the movie, The Blob, early on. It was the first scary movie I every saw, and my sister was so frightened we had to leave the theater. I wasn't protesting...To this day, it still scares me.
> 
> Like I said before, Crustaceans looks pretty exciting!
> 
> Nancy


The Blob was great fun... and a young Steve McQueen too! It's inspired me to write several "giant blobby thing" short stories, and I'm sure there'll be a novel along sometime


----------



## Nancy C. Johnson Author (Apr 28, 2010)

I never realized... Steve McQueen? I'll have to go watch it again, but not alone.

Nancy


----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## Nancy C. Johnson Author (Apr 28, 2010)

Yes, look at that. Right there. Sigh. I miss him...

Thanks for posting the ad. Where did you get that? 

Nancy


----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

Nancy C. Johnson said:


> Yes, look at that. Right there. Sigh. I miss him...
> 
> Thanks for posting the ad. Where did you get that?
> 
> Nancy


Just a quick google images search for "blob mcQueen" ...


----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

A shiny 5 star review has just hit Amazon.



> Despite the somewhat B-movie subject matter (mutant crabs), Meikle's skillful attention to craft raises his sci-fi horror to an extra level. Tense action, brisk pacing, and believable characters show a writer on the cusp of breaking through. I've read quite a bit of Meikle's fiction and believe he's one of the United Kingdom's best-kept secrets. If you like your speculative fiction with style and wit, and a cut above the typical munchfest, sink your claws in this!


Nothing I can complain about there


----------



## Nancy C. Johnson Author (Apr 28, 2010)

Congratulations, Willi, on the 5-star review.

I definitely plan to read your book!

Nancy


----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

The William Meikle page on Facebook has also undergone an upgrade, and now features tabs with details of all my work.

To celebrate this, I'm having a giveaway.

Everyone who posts on the William Meikle wall today will be entered in a draw, and the winner will receive a free e-book of my latest book, CRUSTACEANS.

Head on over and say hello.

http://www.facebook.com/pages/William-Meikle/109020955235


----------



## Nancy C. Johnson Author (Apr 28, 2010)

I'll do that, Willi, as soon as I finish my profile page on Facebook and am officially a member.

Nancy


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

I feel like such a schmoe author. 

No website. No Facebook fan page. No nuthin'. I have a blog. Ooooh.

*sigh*

I very much want to read this, Willie.


----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

David McAfee said:


> I feel like such a schmoe author.
> 
> No website. No Facebook fan page. No nuthin'. I have a blog. Ooooh.
> 
> ...


I'm a media whore David... Blog, Facebook (both personal and fan), and website... all pimping my books to anybody that'll listen 

And maybe this new review will tip you over the edge to buy the book 

http://wooferslair.blogspot.com/2010/05/when-nature-strikes-back.html


----------



## Paul Clayton (Sep 12, 2009)

Sounds intriguing. I could send in my ex girlfriend with some ginger, green onions and a cleaver to deal with that. Good luck with the book!

Carl Melcher Goes to Vietnam


----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

Another good review for Crustaceans

http://monsterlibrarian.com/killeranimals.htm#Crustaceans_by_William_Meikle



> Fans of the old creature feature movies and killer animal books will find it to be a wonderful guilty pleasure. Recommended


----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

New review of Crustaceans, and a short interview about the book with me, at http://redadeptreviews.com/


----------



## scottnicholson (Jan 31, 2010)

Meikle's the real deal--sink your claws into it.

Scott


----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

scottnicholson said:


> Meikle's the real deal--sink your claws into it.
> 
> Scott


Nice of you to say that Scott... it gives me a warm fuzzy feeling. But I'm guessing that's too much information


----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

Currently #1 in the Smashwords horror bestseller charts

http://www.smashwords.com/books/category/883/popular/0/any/longs


----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

On special offer. Only $2.39

http://www.amazon.com/Crustaceans-ebook/dp/B003LBSJGM


----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

Currently in Smashwords Top 10 horror best sellers

http://www.smashwords.com/books/category/883/popular/0/any/longs


----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

Currently discounted by Amazon to $2.39, so get a bargain while you still can...


----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

Read a sample here : http://www.kboards.com/sample2/?asin=B003LBSJGM


----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

After a while in the doldrums, Crustaceans has made a surge up the charts today, and made a top 100 list

#6,335 Paid in Kindle Store 
#99 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction > Adventure


----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

In talks with a small press publisher for a print release of Crustaceans later this year


----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

I've sold the print rights for Crustaceans to DARK REGIONS PRESS for publication in 2012.

Still only $2.99, and there's a sample posted here: http://www.scribd.com/doc/42176279/


----------



## Steverino (Jan 5, 2011)

Congrats on the print deal!


If I had to hit a city with giant crustaceans, I'd hit Seattle.  They'd never see it coming.

(Yes, I live in Seattle.)


----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

The print versions of my popular e-book Crustaceans are coming in March from Dark Regions Press

http://williammeikle.com/wp/2012/02/crustaceans-coming-in-print-in-march/


----------



## acellis (Oct 10, 2011)

This just sounds like pure fun!


----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

CRUSTACEANS is coming in print on 12th March. Enter here for a chance to win a signed paperback
http://www.darkregions.com/win-a-free-copy-of-the-novel-crustaceans-by-william-meikle/


----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

Just when I needed cheering up... a stellar review of CRUSTACEANS at Famous Monsters of Filmland

http://famousmonstersoffilmland.com/2012/03/21/book-review-crustaceans-by-william-meikle/



> I don't think you can have much more fun reading a book than "Crustaceans". It is one hell of a ride that will keep you turning the pages as fast as you can read them. - Famous Monsters of Filmland


----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

Dark Regions Press have a sale on today. You can get 30% off the CRUSTACEANS paperback (signed by me) there by using the code DRPTAXBREAK at checkout.

http://www.darkregions.com/william-meikle/


----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

Crustaceans has a new cover


----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

Although I don't really see myself as indie, CRUSTACEANS has been chosen as indie book of the day today over here... which is nice.

http://indiebookoftheday.com/


----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

‎"At bottom, it's a fun book, written to show the reader a good time and nothing more than that, on which level it succeeds admirably well. I thoroughly enjoyed its pulp(ish) pleasures." - Peter Tennant, Black Static #31, reviewing CRUSTACEANS

Now also available on Amazon.com in paperback.

http://www.amazon.com/Crustaceans-William-Meikle/dp/1937128148


----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

Another nice review

If you are a monster kid like I am you will absolutely love "Crustaceans", if you are not a monster kid reading "Crustaceans" will probably turn you into one, either way read "Crustaceans" it will probably be the most fun you ever had reading a book and I give it my highest recommendation.

http://literarymayhem.com/wordpress/2012/03/21/book-review-crustaceans-by-william-meikle/#.UK6dLOQ70SI


----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

CRUSTACEANS now has a lovely Audiobook edition too on Audible.


----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

CRUSTACEANS has got a new lease of life in the rankings probably due to the success of my newest creature feature INFESTATION. Which is nice,


----------

